# Releases?



## Austin 419 (Oct 14, 2010)

Whats the best release on the market? thought about the Bone Collector one. What else we got out there


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 14, 2010)

I just switched from a wrist strap to a t-handle thumb trigger release and I love it. It has improved my shooting a ton. I got the TRU Ball Pro Diamond Extreme.


----------



## jleepeters (Oct 14, 2010)

I have a scott little bitty goose and love it.


----------



## tsknmcn (Oct 14, 2010)

Anything from Scott.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Oct 14, 2010)

Short n sweet.  Stan. Carter. Scott. High end trufire.... hot shot.... they are all good. Right now im hunting with a hot shot xtasy bt


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Oct 14, 2010)

Take a look at Jim Fletcher releases.  They are awesome.  I shoot the Fletch-Hook and love it... very crisp release and very durable.  Also, they are reasonably priced.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Oct 14, 2010)

Scott!


----------



## Barehunter (Oct 14, 2010)

Carter RX2


----------



## slghtr2000 (Oct 15, 2010)

I have a Scott little goose deluxe and it feels a bit small for my hand. I tried out the thumb t handle pro diamond extreme release and never could get comfortable with it. It's all about what feels good to you. I went back with my old tru fire because it feels best to me


----------



## Y.T. (Oct 15, 2010)

Just picked up a Scott Silverhorn and love it...


----------



## Taylor Co. (Oct 15, 2010)

Y.T. said:


> Just picked up a Scott Silverhorn and love it...


That's what I am hunting with. I like the T.R.U. Ball Shot-n-Sweet CarterRX2 any of the wrist straps make sure that they have a buckle for consistency.
I like the T-handles too T.R.U. Trail Boss.


----------



## deerassassin22 (Oct 15, 2010)

I got me a  Carter Squeeze Me love it.  I did learn today though that you must pay close attention when shooting an actual deer not to pull into back wall it will go of way before you want it to.  Got a little excited still got a deer and learned once again to patience is the key.  But I had a Scoot Little Goose and loved it as well.


----------



## skidmark (Oct 19, 2010)

Carter 2 Shot


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Oct 19, 2010)

scott


----------



## alligood729 (Oct 19, 2010)

Any of the scott releases.....I have a sabre tooth dual caliper. Love it.


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 19, 2010)

Releases are kinda like girlfriends. You may not want one like the other guy.  He might like ugly fat girls.   
Just gotta find one you like. More than one type will probably geterdun though.


----------



## Austin 419 (Oct 25, 2010)

thinkin ive made my choice. i like the little goose by scott


----------

